# German TTOC Members



## jhaig (Sep 8, 2003)

Hi all - got my TTOC pack through the post and glad to be part of the club (looking forward to my merchandise coming over too [no puns])

I was wondering how many members the club has overseas and partually in Germany, Switzerland, Austria and Lux (Good little cluster of people I would hope - CHPeter and StuarTT are you members ???) and if there where any plans for a bit of a paneuropean meet??

Anyway once again keep up all the good work and I am looking forward to getting to some events as and when I can!!

Jon


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Welcome Jonners ;D

Our international members are in:

Greece
USA
Portugal
Ireland
Germany

Regards

Graeme


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Welcome Jonners Â ;D
> 
> Our international members are in:
> 
> ...


.... and Wales







;D


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

> Welcome Jonners Â ;D
> 
> Our international members are in:
> 
> ...


Am I the only one from Greece? :-/


----------

